# Rapoza Aerocycle



## Aerocycle36 (Jan 1, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-AER...471133?hash=item1ea95d1edd:g:-58AAOSwX~dWhwH2


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 1, 2016)

Hahaha.... fiberglass tank... wow... .. so $10,000 for what exactly? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 1, 2016)

I remember a guy out of Kentucky who made an all-steel Aerocycle tank.
($2,000).


----------



## locomotion (Jan 1, 2016)

you are bidding on a hell of a nice bike......wow


----------



## jrapoza (Jan 1, 2016)

free advertising..


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 1, 2016)

jrapoza said:


> free advertising..





Nice collection of bikes.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 1, 2016)

Wants $10,000

And the description is one sentence long. 

And one picture.

Must have taken all of 2 minutes to slap that auction together.


----------



## jrapoza (Jan 1, 2016)

it took 1 minute...  Again free advertising.


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 1, 2016)

$32,000 for five bikes listed, all with one line descriptions.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 1, 2016)

jrapoza said:


> it took 1 minute...  Again free advertising.




I see where you have provided a link for the auction.
But why does one have to register or log in for information ?


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 1, 2016)

I sold 60k+ with 1 pic in a dingy basement and a price ???

If you think this is a "nice" bike, i'll build as many as you want for $9k ea.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 1, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I see where you have provided a link for the auction.
> But why does one have to register or log in for information ?





Ok, I understand & Thanks

But as you can see, by the posts, so far there is some confusion.

Good Luck with your auction.


----------



## jrapoza (Jan 1, 2016)

and you can buy that one for far less than that..  Free advertising is the key word.  It's not about the bikes on ebay.. It is about free advertising.. Thank you


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 1, 2016)

jrapoza said:


> and you can buy that one for far less than that..  Free advertising is the key word.  It's not about the bikes on ebay.. It is about free advertising.. Thank you



Here is some free info to go along with the free advertising. ...the autocycle you have listed as "authentic 1950s model" is actually a 1941 model... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jrapoza (Jan 1, 2016)

Great, more free adverting... Thank you again.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 1, 2016)

jrapoza said:


> and you can buy that one for far less than that..  Free advertising is the key word.  It's not about the bikes on ebay.. It is about free advertising.. Thank you




With all respect,  jrapoza

 You are in a bicycle forum !

It’s "all about the bikes”.

"free advertising" is secondary.

Information, correct information, is what is being asked.


Edit: Ok that’s it for me.I’m out of here.
Good Luck !


----------



## Handyman (Jan 1, 2016)

I bought a great Iver a year or two back at one of Joe's auctions for a very reasonable price.............................unfortunately, I don't see any Ivers in the current group.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## jrapoza (Jan 1, 2016)

I apologize.  What I am trying to say is it is free advertising on ebay.  Thank you and I apologize again.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131690581912?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131690487186?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Check out the rest on www.rapozaauction.com


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 1, 2016)

....


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 2, 2016)

jrapoza said:


> I apologize.  What I am trying to say is it is free advertising on ebay.  Thank you and I apologize again.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131690581912?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> ...




Amazed you are admitting ebay fraud on an open forum.


----------



## jrapoza (Jan 2, 2016)

50 nice bikes for auction. check it out. 

WWW.RAPOZAAUCTIONS.COM


----------

